# Επιπρόσθετα > Γενική Συζήτηση >  >  ΣYNANTΗΣΗ ΜΕΛΩΝ  ΣΤΗΝ  ΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΑ

## street

για πειτε ... για πειτε ...  :Biggrin:  προσκεκλημενοι  ολοι .. σοβατζηδες μπογιατζηδες υδραυλικοίι γυψοσανιδαδες πλακαδες επιπλοποιοι σιδεραδες τζαμτζηδες βοθρατζδες φορτηγατζηδες ταριφαδες λεωφοριατζιδες σκουπιδιαρηδες χασαπηδες μπακαληδες  πλακοραφουδες στραντζαδες κοπτες κλειδαραδες ... ξεχασα κατι ? α ναι τους ηλεκτρολογους ... αλλο ? ααααα και τους ηλεκτρονικους ... και ελεγα τ μου διαφευγει  :Lol:  

εχω κλεισει το συνεδριακο κεντρο στο καψης αλλα καν[νισα και εναλλακτικη επειδη μαλλον δεν θα χωρεσουμε να παμε στο γκραντ ...... εε στην τελικη παμε μακεδονια παλλας  ,  εχω εξασφαλισει πουλμαν για την μεταφορα των μελων ... απο μια χαζη εταιρια ειναι αλλα κανει δουλεια .... οασθ λεγετε ....  :Tongue2:  


αν δεν μας κατσουν ολα τα παραπανω ( λαος βλεπεις που να χωρεσουμε ) μπορουμε να παμε για καφεδακι στο του ντει λισιους ... και να πουμε τα δικα μας  ...  εμενα ο καφες παντος με φερνει καουρα ( τον εκοψα εδω και 2 χρονια ) ... αλλα θα ξεδιψασω με μια γρανιτα μοχιτο .... χε χε 

επισης διαθετω ... πυλωτη 8 αστερων με ψησταρια ( απλη εως πολυ απλη ) ανετο παρκινγκ προσβαση πουλμαν απ την χαζη εταιρια που λεγαμε  ... και δρο μια γρια απο πανω που βγαινει και βριζει απλα .... λεπτομερειες ...  

να το οργανωσουμε σιγα σιγα η θα παει στον καδο ...

----------


## finos

μετα τοις 20 του ιουνιου

----------


## Prithan

Δημήτρη,εγώ είμαι μέσα αν κανονιστεί απογευματινές ώρες!!  :Very Happy: 
Άντε ψηθείτε και οι υπόλοιποι!!

----------


## apilot

Μόνο κανονίστε να είναι πριν καλοκαιριάσει γιατί δεν θα υπάρχει κανείς μετά.
Εννοείτε και εγώ μέσα όποια μέρα ή νύχτα.

----------


## street

ενοειτε απογευματινες ωρες μην πω βραδυνες 8-9... και κατα κυριο λογο κυριακες ... για θρησκευτικη κατανυξη ... και εμενα οι φτερνες μου εφτασαν στον σβερκο ... το εβαλα απο τωρα για να ξεκινησουμε να κανονιζουμε  στο επομενο διμηνο ...  :Biggrin:  




> Μόνο κανονίστε να είναι πριν καλοκαιριάσει γιατί δεν θα υπάρχει κανείς μετά.



εε καλα αστ αυτους μωρε στο σουπερ παρανταις στην μυκονο θα ειναι  ... λεφταδες τεχνικοι τ να πεις  ... τα ελεγε και η τρεμη εχθες στο μεγκα   φοροφυγαδες  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 

ελα να μαζευομαστε στην λιστα ... ΕΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ... μην ντρεπεστε  ....  δωστε παραν  ....  

ξερω ..... κλασικη σκεψη .... θεσσαλονικιου και βορειοελλαδιτη  ..... 

 " ωχου και που να πηγαίνω τωρα και γ@μσμε παραταμε και που να τρεχω τωρα και ασε μας ρε φιλε "  :Lol:  

ελα ....  να βλεπουμε   ....

----------


## Prithan

Έλα τα καρντασια.. Κινητικοτητα θελουμεεεε!

----------


## finos

Μονο μετα τοις 20 του Ιούνη .... Υπαρχουν και μαθητές 
19μαιου με 15 Ιουνίου γράφω

----------


## street

> Μονο μετα τοις 20 του Ιούνη .... Υπαρχουν και μαθητές



ολοι καλοδεχουμενοι ειδικα μαθητες  ...  :Biggrin:  εεε και αν γινει ....  καμουμε και ενα στα γρηγορα παλι ...  :Biggrin:  πμ υπαρχουν κινητα και σταθερα υπαρχουν  ... θεληση να υπαρχει  :Biggrin:  .....  επιφυλασομαι λιγο στο ξαφνικο  :Unsure:

----------


## street

ααααα και για να εχωψ  την κεφαλα μου ησυχη  ... δεν νομιζω νικο ( finos ) οτι ψαρωσες και εχουμε η εκλεισα εδω κανα congress center .....   :Lol:   εχω καλυτερο ... τυφλα να χει το βελλιδειο  :Tongue2:

----------


## katmadas

μεσα και εγω.
τις κυριακες με βολευει ειναι η αληθεια.
Με λιγους βρεθηκα απο εδω.
παντως με τον Δημητρη βρεθηκαμε....
Με τον Κωστα τα τελευταια 2 και χρονια προσπαθω...
Ευκαιρια ειναι πιστευω.....

----------


## street

φυσικα και εγω μεσα παιδια ....   αλλα περιμενω να το οργανωσει ο Κωνσταντινος  .....

----------


## leosedf

Ε ναι αν δεν έχει αγιαστούρα από συντονιστή δεν πετυχαίνει. Απλά ακόμη δεν ξέρω αν θα είμαι ζωντανός την Κυριακή οπότε θα ενημερώσω κατάλληλα.

----------


## street

μια χαρα ημασταν και στην περσινη συναντηση .....






> δεν ξέρω αν θα είμαι ζωντανός την Κυριακή



σε κυνηγανε δοσατζηδες  ....  ?  :Lol: 



για την αλλη κυριακη λεμε  :Tongue2:

----------


## leosedf

Θέλω 10 ευρώ από τον καθένα σας  για να εμφανιστώ, θα εμφανιστεί ο mega πως να το κάνουμε.
χαχαχ :Lol:

----------


## johnnyb

> Θέλω 10 ευρώ από τον καθένα σας  για να εμφανιστώ, θα εμφανιστεί ο mega πως να το κάνουμε.
> χαχαχ



 :Crying:

----------


## Fire Doger

> για την αλλη κυριακη λεμε



18 δεν ήταν? Ρε μην τα λέτε μόνοι σας :Tongue2:

----------


## Sted

Θα ερχομουν αλλα ξεκιναμε με τις ελιές όποτε θα ξεχασω τι θα πει μερα/νυχτα  κοκ.

----------


## manolena

Κάθομαι και σας βλέπω και ρήμαξα στα γέλια!!!!!! Θέλετε Οπλονόμο για πεζικά και οπλασκία να μπείτε σε μια σειρά!!!!

----------


## SProg

Μανο την τελευταια φορα ημασταν 2 ατομα...και εανς 3ος (δεν θυμαμαι ονομα) ο οποιος ηταν στο ιδιο μαγαζι αλλα δεν ειχε τα τηλεφωνα μας και τον ηπιε το καφε μονος !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## manolena

cc6826724275dba4328f3e276f2fac58.jpg..............

----------


## Sted

Πότε πάμε; Αυτο το ΣΚ;

(Εννοώ και καμία καθημερινή π.χ. Τετάρτη που 'ναι κλειστά όλα)

----------

